# Grima lusts for Eowyn?



## Diabless (Apr 30, 2002)

I just read in another post that Wormtongue lusted for Eowyn. This I did not know, but I can see how he would. Does anyone have any passages that support his lust. I am not asking for proof but I am really curious to see the words that talk about it!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's one quote for you...


> Gandalf to Wormtongue 'How long is it since Saruman bought you? What was the promised price? When all the men were dead, you were to pick your share of treasure, and take the woman you desire? Too long have you watched her under your eyelids and haunted her steps...'


More or less the same deal Morgoth offered Maeglin to betray Gondolin. Those bad guys sure know how to use the power of lust to their advantage.


----------



## Elanor2 (Apr 30, 2002)

And the follow up of Turgon's quote says that Eomer takes his sword and says that he should have slain Grima as soon as he noticed it, but Gandalf adds:

-------------------
Eowyn is safe now...
-------------------


----------



## Diabless (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Persephone (May 6, 2002)

that's quite right. Grima did have the hots for Eowyn and Eomer had a hunch already though he was not able to proove it until Gandalf came. And who wouldn't? Eowyn was described as beautiful, that even Aragorn, if he wasn't trothplighted to Arwen would've had trouble resisting.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

*eeew*

Eowyn was a frigid prude.

She was like the ice queen.
***Editted by Beorn***


----------

